# Proposed Standard Ball Point Pen Terms



## DCBluesman (Nov 20, 2007)

Take a stand.  What do you think about the proposed standard terminology for ballpoint pens?

Vote now!






*As always, deceased members from Chicago may vote early and vote often.*


----------



## great12b4ever (Nov 20, 2007)

I LIKE THEM !!  

Rob


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 20, 2007)

Just to confusing! That top whatchmacallit has to many names[]. This is the first vote from Mr. Hoffa,will vote again later.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Nov 20, 2007)

Careful there, Roy! Some of us here are Teamsters. (Local 986 here.)


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />Just to confusing!


Why can't you be easy to get along with like your Texas brethren? [] (Go Sooners!)


----------



## johncrane (Nov 20, 2007)

Lou l think the outback ozzie blokes would like it ok![]


----------



## airrat (Nov 20, 2007)

Forgot the leftover whatchamacalit


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Forgot the leftover whatchamacalit


Come on, Tom, we already HAVE a whatchamacallit.  I think the leftover piece is a "thatthang" at least in technical terms. [8D]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr. Hoffa's second vote is "Maybe"[8D]. He came all the way from the Meadowlands[}] to vote twice[]. Might get off the fence on the third vote if the pocket thingamajig and the top whatyoumacallit switch places or are they the same[?] See I'm still confused[:0]And after this last week-end I think we've seen the last of the Sooners. 



> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## great12b4ever (Nov 20, 2007)

No the leftover (whatchamacallit) thatthing is the beginning of a new style upgrade kit with 2 thatthangs somewhere in it.

Rob


----------



## skiprat (Nov 20, 2007)

...don't forget the TUBELETTS, upper AND lower extremities, of course.


----------



## barkisini (Nov 20, 2007)

Reminds me of the woman I overheard the other day at Home Depot who was looking for "that thing I need for that other thing."


----------



## airrat (Nov 20, 2007)

AHHH its the blond in me I always get the whatchamacalit confused with thatthang.   If I make my own thatthang to replace the now undersized thatthang can Johnnycnc make me new busthangs for it?


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LostintheWoods_
> <br />Careful there, Roy! Some of us here are Teamsters. (Local 986 here.)


So does this mean you'll be voting twice too? [:0]

Lou, Hate to be a stickler but you misspelled whatch<b>a</b>macallit.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 21, 2007)

You might try something a little more "low tech", that might be too much for Ed or Cav to handle![]


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 21, 2007)

Lou,
I'm shocked at you -- there's no `how the hell is this supposed to go?' owner's manual!
Good thing I finished my Coke.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 21, 2007)

Absent on picture day - Round, brass things called "Gazentas" (because they "gazenta" the hole you drilled in the wood!) [8D]


----------



## gmcnut (Nov 21, 2007)

I suspect those in Florida will demand a recount! []


----------



## rherrell (Nov 21, 2007)

DFM really got your goat didn't he Lou? WHO CARES what the he#* you call it!


----------



## bitshird (Nov 21, 2007)

Those terms certainly get my votes, at least 3 or 4 of them [][]
By the way alot of dead people vote in Memphis as well as Chicago, probably the same people [}]
Ken Ferrell


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

duh, ok by me but i want a better pretty doohicky. the extra piece was scrap, soz ya got sumthin to throw out. that what i done anyway. now my ink thingy comes out but won't go back in. can anyone figure why?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> <br />You might try something a little more "low tech", that might be too much for Ed or Cav to handle![]



Yes, the new terms are too SUTTLE for me[][}][]


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 21, 2007)

It's ok, Cav!  Mike is just "muttering" again.

This thread does show something important tho'

(Please read in sing-song playground voice)

"Gary reads the instruccccccttttiiiooonnnnss,  Gary reads the instruccccccttttiiiooonnnnss,         Gary reads the instruccccccttttiiiooonnnnss"

Kick him out of the "MAN club"!!![][][][][]


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 21, 2007)

ROTFLMAF!!

But Lou, I am so confused now (no I am not offically a blonde). 

From the last thread on this subject, there was a part that moved up and down that Cav refered to as his "thingy".  You show an large thin thingy, but no other thingies.  This is much larger than what I originally pictured with Cav.

I'm SO befuddled, do I have my thingies transposed??? [:0][:0][:0][][]


And as far as deceased members from Chi voting more than once, hey, I resemble that remark! [}][]


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 21, 2007)

PRP - Not all thingies are created equal nor are they endowed by their creator with inalienable rights. [8D]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> <br />ROTFLMAF!!
> 
> But Lou, I am so confused now (no I am not offically a blonde).
> ...



Dawn, the thingy may not be what you expected, but it is my favorite! [}]


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2007)

I better never find my thingy in any aliens, able or not!


----------



## skiprat (Nov 21, 2007)

You are all very very sick. I love it. But Dawn, you should be ashamed of yourself, Hussy! ( in the UK you may even qualify for Slapper status [}])

Cav, does your SUTTLE mean the same as our SUBTLE? And here I thought you were the educated one[8D]


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 21, 2007)

Finally, now we can all agree on the proper terminology when talking about pen parts without a special edumacation!


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 21, 2007)

[]





> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />It's ok, Cav!  Mike is just "muttering" again.
> 
> This thread does show something important tho'
> ...



Dammit man, get a grip. Instructions are like maps. No one looks at 'em but you gotta have a bunch; they provide such a warm, fuzzy feeling. [][][][][]


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 21, 2007)

Perverts... just pure perverts, the lot of ya! [] For some reason an old familiar song started going through my head while reading this, now it won't go away, Thanks a lot!  

So for the rest of the day, I'll be humming.....

_When I was a little biddy boy
My grandma bought me a cute little toy
Two Silver bells on a string
She told me it was my ding-a-ling-a-ling

My Ding-A-Ling My Ding-A-Ling won't you play with My Ding-A-Ling
My Ding-A-Ling My Ding-A-Ling won't you play with My Ding-A-Ling

When I was little boy In Grammar school
Always went by the very best rule
But Evertime the bell would ring
You'd catch me playing with my ding-a-ling

Once while climbing the garden wall,
Slipped and fell had a very bad fall
I fell so hard I heard birds sing,
But I held on to My ding-a-ling

Once while swimming cross turtle creek
Man them snappers right at my feet
Sure was hard swimming cross that thing
with both hands holding my dingaling

Now this here song it ain't so bad
Prettiest little song that you ever had
And those of you who will not sing
must be playing with your on Ding-a-ling_


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />[]
> 
> Dammit man, get a grip. Instructions are like maps. No one looks at 'em but you gotta have a bunch; they provide such a warm, fuzzy feeling. [][][][][]



I was getting a lot of "fuzzy feelings" from this thread, none of which were brought on by maps or instructions, but to each his own! (Thingy that is)



BTW, Gary that was a GREAT response!  I chuckled uncontrollably for SECONDS!!![][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />You are all very very sick. I love it. But Dawn, you should be ashamed of yourself, Hussy! ( in the UK you may even qualify for Slapper status [}])
> 
> Cav, does your SUTTLE mean the same as our SUBTLE? And here I thought you were the educated one[8D]



Ah Skippy, and I thought you read the forums closely.[)][]

Check out Mike's post on this topic:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=30103


----------



## skiprat (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry Cav, I should have known better than to think you could have made a typo. Never again, shall I doubt your words of wisdom.[:I]
Well, MAYBE never again[}]


----------



## MarkHix (Nov 21, 2007)

If you accidently drip CA on several peices would you then call them the pretty ink thingamabob instead of pretty doohicky, ink thingy and middle thingamabob?  

What about plating?  If the top whatchamacallit is plated w/ nickle, what is the one made out of titanium called?


----------

